# Đây là những lợi ích sức khoẻ bạn nhận được nếu hạn chế đi giày cao gót



## MoonLight (2/10/18)

Giày cao gót sẽ không còn là mối đe dọa tới sức khỏe nữa nếu bạn ngưng lạm dụng và chỉ sử dụng nó khi thực sự cần thiết.

Không ai có thể phủ nhận rằng, giày cao gót giúp tăng thêm vẻ sexy, quyến rũ cho các cô gái. Tuy nhiên, chính nó cũng là nguyên nhân khiến chúng ta phải đối mặt với một số vấn đề sức khỏe như đau lưng, đau chân, lệch cột sống… Thử tượng tượng, nếu một ngày nào đó bạn thử hạn chế sử dụng giày cao gót, điều gì sẽ xảy ra với cơ thể? Những lợi ích sức khỏe dưới đây sẽ là câu trả lời dành cho bạn.

*Giãn cơ bắp chân*
Theo các chuyên gia, thường xuyên sử dụng giày cao gót không chỉ khiến bắp chân của bạn trông thô to hơn mà còn khiến cơ bắp tại đó bị co lại. Thêm vào đó, lạm dụng loại giày này còn dẫn tới tình trạng đau gót chân kéo dài và viêm loét tại kẽ các ngón chân. Nếu ngưng sử dụng giày cao gót trong một thời gian, cơ bắp chân của bạn có thể được giãn ra một cách bình thường, từ đó giúp làm giảm các cơn đau nhức xảy ra tại bộ phận này.




​*Hồi phục các tổn thương ở ngón chân*
Ngón chân là bộ phận rất dễ bị tác động bên ngoài gây nên những tổn thương nghiêm trọng, nhất là khi bạn xỏ chân vào giày cao gót quá nhiều lần. Chúng có thể gây áp lực dẫn tới tình trạng tê nhức, đau đớn, thậm chí biến dạng các ngón chân. Nói cách khác, mang giày cao gót thường xuyên có thể làm tổn thương các dây thần kinh trong và xung quanh ngón chân. Để tránh trường hợp các thương tổn này trở nên trầm trọng hơn, bạn hãy kết thân với những đôi giày đế bằng, êm nhẹ thay vì những đôi giày cao lênh khênh.




​*Cải thiện tình trạng đau lưng*
Nếu nghĩ rằng mang giày cao gót chỉ gây hại cho chân thì bạn đã lầm. Trên thực tế, chúng còn ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến các bộ phận khác trên cơ thể như lưng và cột sống của bạn. Khi bạn mang giày cao gót, cơ bắp ở chân, lưng và cột sống phải hoạt động hết công suất để nâng đỡ trọng lượng cơ thể. Lâu dần, lưng và cột sống của bạn có thể bị đau, vẹo, thậm chí bị thoái hóa vì thường xuyên phải chịu áp lực lớn. Do vậy, nếu muốn có một thắt lưng và cột sống khỏe mạnh, đừng quá "thân thiết" với giày cao gót bạn nhé!




​*Hạn chế khả năng bị nấm chân*
Những đôi giày cao gót bịt mũi không phải là một "người bạn" thân thiện với đôi chân, nhất là phần ngón chân của bạn. Môi trường bí bách, chật chội trong những đôi giày này sẽ là điều kiện thuận lợi để vi khuẩn tấn công các kẽ ngón chân, gây ngứa ngáy khó chịu do bị nấm chân. Ngoài ra, phần móng chân của bạn thường xuyên chà xát với bề mặt cứng bên trong đôi giày có thể bị thối nếu không được vệ sinh và thư giãn mỗi ngày. Ít đi giày cao gót sẽ là giải pháp hiệu quả giúp hạn chế nguy cơ bị thối cũng như bị nấm chân.




​*Giảm nguy cơ viêm xương khớp*
Sự thực rằng xương khớp đầu gối là nơi chịu tổn thương nhiều hơn xương mắt cá chân khi bạn mang giày cao gót. Sức mạnh để duy trì từng bước đi của bạn trên một đôi giày cao được tạo ra từ hoạt động nhịp nhàng của xương khớp đầu gối. Do đó, sử dụng loại giày này quá thường xuyên có thể gia tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh viêm xương khớp mãn tính ở phụ nữ. Một nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, khi ngừng mang giày cao gót, bạn sẽ giảm được 19% - 26% áp lực tác động lên đầu gối trong mỗi bước đi, tùy thuộc vào chiều cao và chiều rộng của gót chân.




​_Nguồn: Thelist_​


----------

